# What Amateur Sport is All About



## Smokin Joe (14 Jan 2022)

My type of guy, loads of guts, no glory but a true cyclist -

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ove-box-one-farmers-national-hill-climb-story


----------



## Ian H (14 Jan 2022)

I think that is the same person who rode our hill-climb a few years ago. A bit of a character.


----------



## Ian H (14 Jan 2022)

Ian H said:


> I think that is the same person who rode our hill-climb a few years ago. A bit of a character.


No it isn't. There's more than one of them about.
_Mr Rowe_


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2022)

He'll probably be doing the Old Shoe in Wales this year in exactly the same way - https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/23349

We'll be there


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Jan 2022)

They make 'em tough down here in West Zummerzet, especially the Exmoor farmers


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> They make 'em tough down here in West Zummerzet, especially the Exmoor farmers



Exmare is in Zummerzet?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Exmare is in Zummerzet?


That surprised me when I cycled over it... Most of it - yes!

The rest of it is North Devon.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Exmare is in Zummerzet?


Indeed, about two-thirds of it. Most people think of Somerset being the levels they drive through on the M5 on their way down to Devon and Cornwall. Some of the toughest climbs in the country here in West Somerset


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Indeed, about two-thirds of it. Most people think of Somerset being the levels they drive through on the M5 on their way down to Devon and Cornwall. Some of the toughest climbs in the country here in West Somerset



I always thought it was Devon. Well there you go, learn something new every day.


----------



## cougie uk (17 Jan 2022)

Blimey 8 hours of driving for under 5 minutes of hell. Rather him than me !


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I always thought it was Devon. Well there you go, learn something new every day.


Ming, before I moved down here 16 years ago (being a Midlands boy) I thought exactly the same.


----------

